# Need to replace headlights



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm wanting to replace the headlights on my 66 Tempest....Just aren't bright enough....Anyone know of lights that would be better than the replacement ones Advance sells....Brands and part numbers and where to buy would be appreciated.......arty:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Are your current bulbs Halogen ? If not Sylvania extra bright Halogens are good. Also, the power for the lights goes thru the dash switch on these old cars and can have internal resistance from corrosion. That will cause the lights to be dim too. By wiring a relay in the engine bay, you can run full power to the lights with the switch only closing the relay.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

There are now also available, sealed beam Xenon/HID conversion kits. Just pulled one up off Google. You can check it out here:

Sealed Beam Conversion : Car Lighting Xenon Halogen headlight upgrade bulbs HID

mac


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

macgto7004 said:


> There are now also available, sealed beam Xenon/HID conversion kits. Just pulled one up off Google. You can check it out here:
> 
> Sealed Beam Conversion : Car Lighting Xenon Halogen headlight upgrade bulbs HID
> 
> mac


ooooo hella lights. Great find!:cheers


----------



## badtib04 (May 7, 2009)

the problem with that is you'd also need to purchase an hid kit as well...which can be found for around 60 bucks + shipping


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

badtib04 said:


> the problem with that is you'd also need to purchase an hid kit as well...which can be found for around 60 bucks + shipping


True, but even the Xenon sealed beams are going to be much, much brighter than what he has already.

mac


----------



## badtib04 (May 7, 2009)

yeah def true...


but just for a short cut hid's can be purchased at ddmtuning.com...its a bmw website, but they sell hid's really cheap(any bulb and color) and thats what i have in my car and in a few of my other friends cars


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Id watch out with those HID lighting systems. There is a growing following that wants to outlaw them (at least here in MN), meaning that in a year or so your gonna have to remove them.


----------



## badtib04 (May 7, 2009)

thats for the open beamed headlight assembly's if you have a projector setup you shouldn't have to worry


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Most home installers are going to have the hids adjusted too high and it will be just like the open beams. I hate having to try to look past them coming at me on the road and don't feel they are necessary. You young guys think today's lights aren't bright enough, try a 50's car with a 6 volt system. Believe me, the T-3's were a huge improvement and Halogens are all anyone should need with proper voltage powering them.


----------



## badtib04 (May 7, 2009)

tis true...idk i feel it'd be safer honestly (i know i'm prob gonna be flamed for saying this but listen to my reasoning first) to have hid's on all cars...they should be in fixed projector lenses though...but i mean you can see much much much futher up the road making it nearly impossible to "overdrive" your headlights, i believe its in texas where the speed limit was increased to 80mph well if you have anyother type of bulb other then hid's you will be overdriving them unless you have your brights on (which is much worse then having hid's on correctly) depending on electrical system and alt size and all that different bulbs will react differently, but most of the time if your going highway speed and there are no lights on the highway your overdriving your headlights, plus hid's make it easier to see street signs and emergency vehicles with the reflective paint...my 2cents


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I understand your reasoning and in open areas they are OK. The truth is that there are millions of cars in congested metro areas that don't need them and only blind everyone trying to drive by. I live near St. Paul/ MPLS and it's a rare night that I could even turn my high beams on for a few seconds before meeting another car and in many areas, I could drive with my lights off for all the street lights. One persons ability to see miles down the road for their single minded reasons should be out weighed by the hundreds/thousands of people not able to see where they're going because of the oncoming lights.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

What about just replacing the original 4? Can’t find the post to understand exactly how the headlights work on the 66 GTO. Is it really for low beam headlights?? The top two are low beams and then when you turn on your bright I’ll for sure come on? I’m confused and I was thinking the top headlight had a dual filament… Because when on low the top to come on and then when I click on brights the top left does not come on but the other three do. 
I went down to the store with the headlight taken out and it seems to be a Wagner sealed version 4000 with a three prong on the back. So is that right ? All 4 are really low beam headlights? Just so odd the top right works on low but not when I turn on hi beams. @PontiacJim ?
Thank you!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jbranontn said:


> I'm wanting to replace the headlights on my 66 Tempest....Just aren't bright enough....Anyone know of lights that would be better than the replacement ones Advance sells....Brands and part numbers and where to buy would be appreciated.......arty:


There's another thread on here about converting to LED headlights. They pull LESS power than the factory bulbs but produce tons more light.

I put them on my '69 and love the result. Use the thread search tool.

Bear


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> There's another thread on here about converting to LED headlights. They pull LESS power than the factory bulbs but produce tons more light.
> 
> I put them on my '69 and love the result. Use the thread search tool.
> 
> ...


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

I just put my low beam T3s in a box and put Warner Halogens in from the local parts store. That's all you need, no big deal but a big difference.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

nick rice said:


> I just put my low beam T3s in a box and put Warner Halogens in from the local parts store. That's all you need, no big deal but a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im at auto one and this guy doesn’t even know what a GTO is. WTH!?
Any part numbers for sealed hi beam 3 prong sealed?!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I used these bulbs. 






Amazon.com: BEAMTECH H4 LED Bulb, CSP Chips Conversion Kit Fanless Cool White All In One Plug N Play Halogen Replacement Pack of 2: Automotive


Buy BEAMTECH H4 LED Bulb, CSP Chips Conversion Kit Fanless Cool White All In One Plug N Play Halogen Replacement Pack of 2: Headlight Bulbs - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





And these housings. 
Amazon.com: IPCW CWC-7003 5-3/4" Plain Round Conversion Headlight with H4 Bulb - 1 Piece: Automotive

Bear


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Christine said:


> im at auto one and this guy doesn’t even know what a GTO is. WTH!?
> Any part numbers for sealed hi beam 3 prong sealed?!


The auto parts guys suck. If you cannot provide a year, make, model, then they are lost. I love to see the stupid looks on their faces when I say, 1948, International, KB5. Once they get that stupid look on their faces, then I tell them to listen to what I am saying and this is what I need for my project build.

This is why I do most of my searches on the internet BEFORE going to the local parts store - armed with a part number or some kind of reference.

I see you have a couple answers. Yes, some of these conversions are pricey and not what I am willing to spend. Some require headlight bucket modifications. Personally, I'd go with a brighter than stock replacement headlight that will plug in, and perhaps add a set of off road fog lights. I see these 4-wheel drive guys have light bars added that will light up half of NYC. With a little fabrication, you could most likely create a means to clamp them on under the bumper and utilize a plug-in tied into your high beams so you could install/remove as needed like at a car show.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> The auto parts guys suck. If you cannot provide a year, make, model, then they are lost. I love to see the stupid looks on their faces when I say, 1948, International, KB5. Once they get that stupid look on their faces, then I tell them to listen to what I am saying and this is what I need for my project build.
> 
> This is why I do most of my searches on the internet BEFORE going to the local parts store - armed with a part number or some kind of reference.
> 
> I see you have a couple answers. Yes, some of these conversions are pricey and not what I am willing to spend. Some require headlight bucket modifications. Personally, I'd go with a brighter than stock replacement headlight that will plug in, and perhaps add a set of off road fog lights. I see these 4-wheel drive guys have light bars added that will light up half of NYC. With a little fabrication, you could most likely create a means to clamp them on under the bumper and utilize a plug-in tied into your high beams so you could install/remove as needed like at a car show.


Yes I was shocked when I went to AutoZone Kinda but not really. The guy looked puzzled first when I said 1966. Then I said Pontiac GTO. He said Plymouth? I said no I don’t think they made a GTO it’s a Pontiac. And then about 30 seconds later he said I can’t find GTX. I tried not to laugh.
I ended up going back to Napa and found one that worked. I just put it in. I will then take the other one off this week so they have equal brightness. Good chance to use the little steel wool on the chrome light plate as well! Need to get some more trophies! 🏆😃😃😃.

I absolutely love this group everyone is so helpful and knowledgeable. I wish we could have regional meet ups because to meet other people.


----------

